
Ask HN: How to build a personal landing page? - grenzreiter
Okay, so I got a domain with my personal name (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;korbinian-michl.de&#x2F;) about two years ago. Since then I linked a mostly empty Tumblr page to it, which says: Hi. This guy does things on- and offline.<p>Now I want a simple landing page. Some text what I am doing, some photos, links to my social media stuff and that. But I need help. How to do it? I never &quot;build&quot; website outside the wordpress.com and tumblr universe. Any help is appreciated.
======
crystalPalace
I highly recommend Bootstrap and Github Pages. S3 also works but is a little
more complex to setup in my opinion. Bootstrap gives you abstractions in the
form of CSS classes to help you quickly build a website. The other helpful
beginner feature is the vast array of Bootstrap themes, templates, and addons.
The ubiquity of Bootstrap has spawned a thriving ecosystem of resources and
tutorials even if modern web developers may sneer at it.

------
dhruvkar
Use Gitlab Pages to setup a homepage (learn some git basics as a side effect).

Official Tutorial:
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/pages/README.html](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/pages/README.html)

My write-up, geared towards beginners: [https://automizzen.com/blog/setup-
gitlab-pages/](https://automizzen.com/blog/setup-gitlab-pages/)

I suggest using Hugo to build your site after setting up Gitlab Pages:
[http://gohugo.io](http://gohugo.io)

------
soneca
Create and download your landing page here:
[http://launchaco.com/build/](http://launchaco.com/build/).

Download the files and Host them at Github Pages.

Edit the html with your copy.

All of it (HTML and how to create a Github Pages site) is very easy to learn
googling it. And it is free.

------
immortalmathgod
If you have any coding experience, (you don't really need any experience). I
would recommend the following:

1) Get a free html5 single page template

2) Edit the site with your customization

3) Get a s3 bucket and upload your website files there

4) Use route 53 to redirect your domain to this bucket

5) NOW YOU HAVE A SITE!

If you are interested in more details, I wouldn't mind writing something up, I
was planning on writing a blog on this anyways.

~~~
sergiotapia
You can skip the S3/route 53 step by using something like
[http://surge.sh/](http://surge.sh/)

------
rwieruch
I can recommend to use Hugo [0] as static website generator. They have plenty
of themes [1] to choose from. You can still adjust it with basic knowledge in
HTML/CSS. Afterwards you can chose where to host it. You can use Github Pages
[2] for free or pay for a service like DigitalOcean [3]. I wrote a technical
cheatsheet [4] on how to setup your own website with these ingredients.

\- [0] [https://gohugo.io/](https://gohugo.io/)

\- [1] [http://themes.gohugo.io/](http://themes.gohugo.io/)

\- [2] [https://pages.github.com/](https://pages.github.com/)

\- [3] [https://www.digitalocean.com/](https://www.digitalocean.com/)

\- [4] [http://www.robinwieruch.de/own-website-in-five-
days/](http://www.robinwieruch.de/own-website-in-five-days/)

------
copter
Sounds like you need something similar to one I got for myself;
[http://halilk.com](http://halilk.com)

It looks pretty simple at first glance. One TLDR sentence about my self. If
visitor wants to see more, I expose more info on a bootstrap modal, such as
showing the last ten book I read that I retrieve thru Goodreads API which is
essentially populated from my kindle.

I also expose useless information like the last song I've listened on Spotify.
There is also an Instagram footer showing random 8 photos at the bottom of the
page along with the other social links.

Hosted at GitHub pages implemented with pure JS + Bootstrap. Feel free to copy
and customise as you wish;
[https://github.com/ibo549/ibo549.github.io](https://github.com/ibo549/ibo549.github.io)

------
hiphopyo
Don't forget
[http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/](http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/).

------
msh
If you only want a welcome page and no articles, the easiest way is to use
[http://about.me](http://about.me)

------
refrigerator
I recently made a thing that can do this for you in < 60 seconds:
[https://www.typa.io](https://www.typa.io)

~~~
codegeek
fyi, the site does not load with 'www'. You may want to fix the A record and
CNAME settings.

